# Look what happened to me yesterday!!



## LongBow01 (Oct 27, 2010)

Big Ol sweetgum fell totaled my truck my suburban and did quite a bit  of damage to the house. I just thank God no one was hurt......If it  had fallen 5 minutes earlier I would have been in the back of that truck !!!!!!!!! Iwas in the garage when it fell and just stood there and watched it. Just pray for us that everything works out ok with the insurance and the repair process. I will be doing all of the work myself since its what I do for a living.


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 27, 2010)

man that stinks! hope everything works out for you! your insurance company should take care of that


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 27, 2010)

Why did that tree fall?  It still looks green...


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 27, 2010)

there were several Hard storms in North ga yesterday afternoon. 

Glad you are OK, 
the truck House and everything else can be repaired or replaced 
YOu can not. 

Be safe and hopefully they don't take long to settle this


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 27, 2010)

yup tree is green on the outside but holler on the inside the wind was blowing pretty hard when it fell.


----------



## mikel (Oct 27, 2010)

glad your ok


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 27, 2010)

That stinks man hope everything works out.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow!  Sure glad noone was hurt!  Your bow wasn't in the truck, was it?


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 27, 2010)

No sir I actually had just taken it out about an hour before to take a shot a a squirrell in the back yard!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 27, 2010)

Might need a new chain saw for all that cuttin'


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 27, 2010)

Naw I borrowed a big ol 20" Husky I might go buy one if the ins check is right?!?!?


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 27, 2010)

wow, glad you are o.k., awsome pics of what mother nature can deal out, we had the same stuff across KY yesterday and our news was full of stuff just like what you experienced, all the best to ya.......


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Holy Cow, Both vehicles AND the house! Thats rough man!


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 27, 2010)

We still have our Jeep wrangler so we can still make due till we get a check.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad no one was hurt, and hope it all works out.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank the Good Lord that no one was injured! Those sweet gums ain't worth much at all!! But like everyone has said, you can replace or repair it all....but bet you wasn't looking to do that about right now!!!!
Those storms were really bad all the way up thru TN....we had several tornados here.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 27, 2010)

Dang Longbow, I was riding to the post office in Jefferson this morning and saw a house with a tree on it then came back to the shop and got on the intranet and see it was your house!!

I just work a mile from you so let me know if'n there is any way I can help.. Glad no one was hurt too. 

Oh..... And don't take no bulloney from the ins. folks.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 27, 2010)

That is crazy! We had the same storm come through our area too, but didn't have any damage like that.  Like others said I hope it all resolves itself quickly so that you can get everything repaired and replaced soon.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 27, 2010)

As someone who had 4 huge pines fall on my house the second week after I bought it?? I know whatcha goin through. And as someone who used ot make his livin as a carpenter as well??

Trust me bro..... it's not gonna be as bad as ya think (cuz right now ya thinkin ya world just fell apart) 

As a Christian?? trust me......  it will be OK.

All that said........ aint you the same fella that shot hisself in the laig??


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 27, 2010)

That really bites. Glad y'all are ok. I'm sure the ins. co. will take care of this quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 27, 2010)

Three years ago a neighbor's dead pine fell across my fence and shed. Last years another neighbors dead pine fell across my truck and car. Lost the truck due to not having comprehensive insurance on it. The car was repaired...kinda, if you don't take into consideration it is sitting in the drive way while I try to figure out the next mechanic I want to throw money at, to try to sort out the electrical system. When I decided to cut my losses with the last one, and went to pick it up he said, "did your air conditioner work when you brought it down here?" All for only $495 .

Did I mention the windshield wipers no longer work, and if you turn the lights on, the car cuts off?


----------



## Just BB (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow! Glad you were not hurt. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 27, 2010)

glad nobody got hurt. hope the repairs go well for you.


 second day here in Wi. with 65 mph winds, i'm keeping a close eye on my trees right now too!


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 27, 2010)

thats all a sweet gum is good for, is the top falling out and the rest dying or the whole thing falling and crush 2 vehicles


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 27, 2010)

Holly cow!!! Thank God no one was hurt.....


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 27, 2010)

Just dernit.

Get ready to lock horns with the insurance company.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 27, 2010)

Bow removal at its finest. Bow not broke, no one hurt, I hope you come out good because a lot of people do'nt.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 28, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> As someone who had 4 huge pines fall on my house the second week after I bought it?? I know whatcha goin through. And as someone who used ot make his livin as a carpenter as well??
> 
> Trust me bro..... it's not gonna be as bad as ya think (cuz right now ya thinkin ya world just fell apart)
> 
> ...



Yup thats me and I know everything will be OK just gonna take some time to fix and replace.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 28, 2010)

OHHHHHHH @!#$%#&!!!! Im glad you guys werent hurt. 
Hope you get things repaired / replaced quick.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank God nobody was hurt.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 28, 2010)

Hard to see a blessing in it but it was because you weren't in it!  God isn't through with you yet.  I'm sure glad you werent hurt and no one else either.  That is a bummer though about ya trucks and home.  I hope you get help from the insurance co.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the prayers and concerns. looks like the check for the house is gonna be a good un.....but not so sure on my truck the auto adjuster wont be out till monday. As for the Suburban I'll be partin it out no comprehensive on it so it's a loss.If anyone needs a good nearly new surban drive train let me know.


----------



## swansearanger (Oct 31, 2010)

give us some specs on the burban im sure we can get it parted out quick on here. we all pretty much drive fords chevys and toyotas that drive trains good for about everything heavy chevy in its era


----------



## LongBow01 (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a 1993 chevy suburban 4x4 automatic engine has about 10,000 miles on it so its nearly new! Transmission was just rebuilt as well as the rearene its a 10 bolt with a brand new auburn gear high preformance limited slip unit The auburn unit was just installed and I did not even get to drive it with the new setup.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 1, 2010)

Man that just ain't right. I hate Sweet gums as much as I hate Armadillos. Sorry man. Mike


----------



## LongBow01 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well I got the tree on the ground cut up and moved for the most part I split and stacked some of it but theres a whole heap more ta splot and stack but It'll have ta wait till I get the house fixed. Still waitin in the auto insurance to call about the truck but I've already settled with the homeowners and am waitin on the check. lets just say I am very pleased with our aggreement..........


----------



## LongBow01 (Nov 2, 2010)

The insurance company is within a couple hundred bucks of payin off the truck dont think I'm gonna fight over a  coupla hunert $ being that I will have more than enough to pay it off with the homeowners check. I should come out with enough to pay my jeep off to!!


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just figured I'd give an update......Got a good check from the insurance co. Got the house fixed, bought a 2004 subaru outback for the wife and I got a junker 2500 GMC 4x4 workin on puttin the suburban motor in the GMC . on the other hand ma dang jeep motor blew bout a week after the tree fell.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking good!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad you are talanted enough to take care of that stuff.


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 20, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> Glad you are talanted enough to take care of that stuff.



Yeah me to!! I think it would not have been pretty If I woulda had to use the check to pay some body else to do it all........I'm not sure if you could break even that way???


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad to hear you are doing ok and getting Things back to normal, 
Nothing but good things from here out.


----------

